# Travailler pour Apple France/Europe aux Ulis



## Canard987 (30 Novembre 2002)

Bonsoir,

je me demande comment c'est de travailler pour Apple France ou Apple Europe aux Ulis. Est-ce que quelqu'un de vous connait des employees d'Apple et leurs experiences?

Je m'imagine qu'ils dependent beaucoup des decisions de Cupertino.
C'est quoi exact dont ils s'occupent? Marketing, ventes, etudes de marche, liaisons, ...?

Et l'ambiance a l'interieure de la pomme, elle est comment?

Merci pour tout infos!


----------



## benR (30 Novembre 2002)

Je peux te dire que (au moins dans certaines paretie d'Apple Europe) c'est ENORME bonne ambiance...

les employés d'apple que j'ai rencontré étaient tous super content d'y travailler.

pour le reste, je pense qu'Apple aux Ullis c'est beaucoup de Marketing/vente, globalement...


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2002)

benR a dit:
			
		

> * Je peux te dire que (au moins dans certaines paretie d'Apple Europe) c'est ENORME bonne ambiance...*



tu ne nous a pas raconté ton brunch avec Steve Wozniak et Cazeneuve d'il y a deux semaines à Londres tu devrais nous raconter, ça devait être coolissime !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





félicitations pour tes 3000 posts en passant mon Benji Chéri !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2002)

Bravo!


----------



## Sir (2 Décembre 2002)

Mouais bravo ben !


----------



## Canard987 (2 Décembre 2002)

Ben, tu les as rencontre ou, les employes d'Apple?


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2002)

Canard987 a dit:
			
		

> * Ben, tu les as rencontre ou, les employes d'Apple?   *



Benji travaille pour une grande boite de téléphonie associée à Apple pour un projet dont il n'a pas le droit de nous informer. C'est tout ce que je sais. D'ailleurs, tu dois pouvoir trouver une photo de Benji dans un vieux mag de UMacWorld.


----------



## benR (2 Décembre 2002)

Canard987 a dit:
			
		

> * Ben, tu les as rencontre ou, les employes d'Apple?   *



euh... comme le dit Alèm, je ne peux pas en parler.
J'ai déjà dit pas mal de chose, et je peux t'assurer que ce que j'ai dit est vrai. Les gens que j'ai rencontré sont des gens très très sympas, et qui se donnent à fond dans leur boulot.

Pour le reste, Alem en a trop dit... Pas de date de sortie pour le moment...


----------



## benR (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
D'ailleurs, tu dois pouvoir trouver une photo de Benji dans un vieux mag de UMacWorld.  *<hr /></blockquote>

numéro de septembre 2001, je pense
(ou octobre)


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2002)

benR a dit:
			
		

> * Pour le reste, Alem en a trop dit... Pas de date de sortie pour le moment...  *



oups merde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'espère que ça ne te créera pas de problèmes


----------



## benR (2 Décembre 2002)

A priori c'est bon, ca reste difficile de trouver la boite avec les infos que tu as donné...

Mais on n'est jamais trop prudent !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Canard987:</font><hr />*
Je m'imagine qu'ils dependent beaucoup des decisions de Cupertino.
C'est quoi exact dont ils s'occupent? Marketing, ventes, etudes de marche, liaisons, ...?*<hr /></blockquote>

Bah principalement ils vendent des Macs, font la promotion du Mac, etc ... Les organes de recherche sont aux states, et la fabrication se fait un peu partout dans le monde.
L'ambiance est cool, d'jeuns .. décontractée ... et surtout ils sont motivés 

@+

Guillaume


----------



## SuperPara (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr />* A priori c'est bon, ca reste difficile de trouver la boite avec les infos que tu as donné...

Mais on n'est jamais trop prudent !  *<hr /></blockquote>

Si jamais il faut que Alem subisse une correction pour ses informations malvenues j'suis la mon gars. Pret a bastonner sec et précis.


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr />* 

Si jamais il faut que Alem subisse une correction pour ses informations malvenues j'suis la mon gars. Pret a bastonner sec et précis.
*<hr /></blockquote>

même pas peur !


----------



## SuperPara (2 Décembre 2002)

Et avec mes copains t'as tjrs pas peur?


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2002)

SuperPara a dit:
			
		

> *  Et avec mes copains t'as tjrs pas peur?   *



non, je viendrais avec un seul de mes potes dis bonjour à Evariste


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2002)

J'espère qu'Evariste viendra à l'AES belge.


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * J'espère qu'Evariste viendra à l'AES belge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh non mais à la rigueur, je veux bien t'emmener goûter ses punchs si tu passes sur Amiens un jour !


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2002)

Sans problème.


----------



## SuperPara (2 Décembre 2002)

Moi aussi j'ai travaillé a Apple.... et moi je prouve mes dire pas comme cette bleusaille ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

euh non mais à la rigueur, je veux bien t'emmener goûter ses punchs si tu passes sur Amiens un jour !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<hr /></blockquote>

moa je veux bien aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

moa je veux bien aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

t'auras qu'à demander à Toine de t'indiquer les horaires de train !


----------



## benR (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr />* Moi aussi j'ai travaillé a Apple.... et moi je prouve mes dire pas comme cette bleusaille ...



 *<hr /></blockquote>

ok ok, moi j'ai pas de photo de moi en tenu d'apparat


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr />* 
Si jamais il faut que Alem subisse une correction pour ses informations malvenues j'suis la mon gars. Pret a bastonner sec et précis.
*<hr /></blockquote>
Allez SuperPara ! Pour toi, je vais éclairer une partie obscure de mon passé qui va bien vous étonner et peut-être vous décevoir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En 1969, le service militaire était obligatoire et on ne pouvait pas y couper ! Comme à cette époque, j'étais très sportif (hé oui !) et quand même assez baraqué, mes meilleurs potes n'ont rien trouvé de mieux que de me mettre au défi de faire mon service militaire chez les parachutistes !!!
Pour un non-violent caractérisé, le défi était assez difficile, sinon impossible à relever... Arrrfffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et c'est suite à ce défi que je me suis retrouvé, complètement rasé, pendant 15 mois au 1er bataillon de parachutistes de Diest en Belgique dans les unités "RECCE" (reconnaissance), que j'ai crapahuté en Corse avec la légion et que j'ai hanté les "Cheviott Hills" en Ecosse ... et je passe sur les joies de l'hiver à Elsenborn !
Les connaisseurs apprécieront...
Pensant tomber sur une bande de fachos névrotiques, j'avais escompté y rester quelques semaines, le temps de me faire virer ! Malheureusement (ou heureusement, je ne sais pas encore !), je suis tombé avec une bande de gars ultra-sympas que j'ai été désolé de quitter à l'issue de ces 15 mois et avec qui, pour la plupart,  je suis encore en relation actuellement...
J'ai même obtenu le "brevet militaire" pour la qualité de mes prestations... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 - un comble !
Ce que j'en ai retiré : probablement une force morale et un esprit d'entr'aide et de camaraderie que je n'aurais jamais trouvé ailleurs...ou alors, difficilement...avec en plus le goût pour le parachutisme civil que j'ai abandonné il y à seulement quelques années...
Tout ça pour vous dire que les "petits secrets" sont certainement nombreux derrière les pseudos du forum et que parfois, il est bon, d'en dévoiler un ou deux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Celui-là, et malgré, mon pseudo, je ne le regrette pas !!!


----------

